# How Long to Wait After Paying VAC2 for the Grant Letter?



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I've paid VAC2 online via Australia Post in the morning of 20 Mar 2013. I am wondering how long will it take for CO to finalize my application and issue grant letter?

Thanks.


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

civicblade said:


> I've paid VAC2 online via Australia Post in the morning of 20 Mar 2013. I am wondering how long will it take for CO to finalize my application and issue grant letter?
> 
> Thanks.


It took more than a month for me. See my signature...  Good luck!! you are very near to the visa.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, more than 1 month. That is a long time to wait after VAC2. 

I always have the impression that the CO only ask for payment of VAC2 when the application is almost final? 

Anyway, there is nothing I can do but wait.

Thanks for the information.



bharanis said:


> It took more than a month for me. See my signature...  Good luck!! you are very near to the visa.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Wow, more than 1 month. That is a long time to wait after VAC2.
> 
> I always have the impression that the CO only ask for payment of VAC2 when the application is almost final?
> 
> ...


I believe bharanis applied for 175/176 visa. You're 190 right? Could take less than that I suppose..


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

It took us half a day. In my opinnion if CO asks VAC2 payment all is clear and visa will be granted. No sense first ask payment then arrange refund, right?


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Good news. It took CO two working days exactly to give me the grant after paying VAC2.

Granted!!!! Hooray, now the relocation planning starts.


----------



## denisdyer (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,
My wife is Japanese and I paid her VAC2 payment on friday by internet. I just paid using the tax invoice code and reference online is that right? And how long do you think it takes to get the grant after? I am class 190 visa application. 
Once the visa is granted can I go to australia or does the visa have to be activated??
Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

It took my CO two working days to issue the grant letter after VAC2 payment. I paid online using credit card via Australia Post. 

You can travel to Australia after obtaining the grant letter with your dependent applicants listed on the grant letter. The act of arriving in Australia (at a major port of entry) is in fact the visa activation process. 



denisdyer said:


> Hi,
> My wife is Japanese and I paid her VAC2 payment on friday by internet. I just paid using the tax invoice code and reference online is that right? And how long do you think it takes to get the grant after? I am class 190 visa application.
> Once the visa is granted can I go to australia or does the visa have to be activated??
> Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## denisdyer (Mar 8, 2013)

civicblade said:


> It took my CO two working days to issue the grant letter after VAC2 payment. I paid online using credit card via Australia Post.
> 
> You can travel to Australia after obtaining the grant letter with your dependent applicants listed on the grant letter. The act of arriving in Australia (at a major port of entry) is in fact the visa activation process.



Thanks so much for the answer I hope my CO will be as quick. When you paid online did you just pay using the code and reference number from the payment instructions?

Thanks again for your time and help


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

Is there any time (limit) period, by which VAC2 has to be paid?

I have received the letter on 25th Mar, but I have asked my bank to increase the credit limit, where it is taking longer period. 

so I am worried... Anyone has any experience on this?

Thanks,
Antony


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

antonyvkj said:


> Is there any time (limit) period, by which VAC2 has to be paid?
> 
> I have received the letter on 25th Mar, but I have asked my bank to increase the credit limit, where it is taking longer period.
> 
> ...


I paid 2 weeks after the letter from CO. Usually, you are given 28 days to answer the queries, that includes payment. Hope this helps.


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

bharanis said:


> I paid 2 weeks after the letter from CO. Usually, you are given 28 days to answer the queries, that includes payment. Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot for your quick reply.

I am relieved now


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick reply.
> 
> I am relieved now


I just paid VAC2 through Australia post (Online).
And the waiting starts now :ranger:


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

You are very close to the magic email which can be expected soon....


----------



## payback123 (Apr 3, 2013)

antonyvkj said:


> I just paid VAC2 through Australia post (Online).
> And the waiting starts now :ranger:


Hi Antony,Need small help, I have also paid VAC2 using 

Australia Post : POSTbillpay - yesterday and sent payment ref number to CO.
just one question did you do anything else other than this?

I have also got a credit card form along with VAC request which says to fill it, sign it up and send back to some validity.gsm email id? But i guess that is if you want then you want DIAC to directly charge your card.

What you say.

Regards


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

payback123 said:


> Hi Antony,Need small help, I have also paid VAC2 using
> 
> Australia Post : POSTbillpay - yesterday and sent payment ref number to CO.
> just one question did you do anything else other than this?
> ...


If you paid through online then thats it. No need to send the credit card details as it is for those who wants DIAC to directly swipe the card.

Next step is to Just wait....which is what I am doing.....

Good luck.

Regards, Antony


----------



## payback123 (Apr 3, 2013)

antonyvkj said:


> If you paid through online then thats it. No need to send the credit card details as it is for those who wants DIAC to directly swipe the card.
> 
> Next step is to Just wait....which is what I am doing.....
> 
> ...



thx for the clarification.

Regards


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> If you paid through online then thats it. No need to send the credit card details as it is for those who wants DIAC to directly swipe the card.
> 
> Next step is to Just wait....which is what I am doing.....
> 
> ...


There it is 
I got my grant today 

Hurray !!!!


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

antonyvkj said:


> There it is
> I got my grant today
> 
> Hurray !!!!



Congrats!! Have a celebration....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> There it is
> I got my grant today
> 
> Hurray !!!!


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

I have paid via credit card by Visiting nearest Australia post office on 08/05/2013 and provided scanned copy of receipt to CO. Waiting. Hope will get soon


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

Ykeraliya said:


> I have paid via credit card by Visiting nearest Australia post office on 08/05/2013 and provided scanned copy of receipt to CO. Waiting. Hope will get soon


I remember it was very quick....I think you will receive the grant next week. Have a nice weekend!

May


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

iammay said:


> I remember it was very quick....I think you will receive the grant next week. Have a nice weekend!
> 
> May


Thanks iammay for the response.


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

today my agent mail me that my CO ask for me VAC2 payment ..........?NOW WHAT NEXT DO ANYONE KNOW..........I M GOING TO PAY MONEY 13/5/2013.......


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

I think paying VAC2 is last step. That's what i understand..


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

Ykeraliya said:


> I think paying VAC2 is last step. That's what i understand..


i also did my medicakl in same date


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but what is a"vac 2" payment? Is there another payment down the line after lodging the visa application that I am unaware of?


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

This is a second instalment visa application charges and its only applicable for those whose dependent do not have functional English


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

after paying VAC2 payment what is next and how long i have to wait for visa.....pls anyone ans my que


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

poonams said:


> after paying VAC2 payment what is next and how long i have to wait for visa.....pls anyone ans my que


Normally it takes 2 to 3 working days. It took 3 days for me


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

Ykeraliya said:


> Normally it takes 2 to 3 working days. It took 3 days for me


I pay my vca2 payment in 11/5/2013.......still not any respond may be they r waiting for medical....but I already send my medical also


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

poonams said:


> I pay my vca2 payment in 11/5/2013.......still not any respond may be they r waiting for medical....but I already send my medical also


You will receive your grant letter anytime. Hopefully before this weekend. All the best


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

Ykeraliya said:


> You will receive your grant letter anytime. Hopefully before this weekend. All the best


Ok thanx ykeraliya.....wherw u from


----------



## poonams (May 6, 2013)

Ykeraliya said:


> You will receive your grant letter
> 
> 
> I juss now got my grant letter


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

hello, can the payment timeframe for vac2 be extended? CO give me 28 days, however it will be finished this week and i need more time to repare the cost and pay vac2.
Is it extendable?


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

poonams said:


> Ykeraliya said:
> 
> 
> > You will receive your grant letter
> ...


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

*Waiting for Grant after payment of VAC2*

I Paid my VAC2 on 22nd May.....and now waiting for Grant letter.....


IELTS- 15-Sep-2012 | ACS - 28-Sep-2012 | EOI - 14-Oct-2012 | Invitation - 3-Dec-2012 | Visa Apply - 31-Jan-2013 | PCC - 18-Mar-2013 | CO - 4-Apr-2013 | Medicals - 22-Apr-2013 | MOC -22-Apr-2013 | VAC2 - 22-Apr-2013 | waiting for Grant now.


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

CO has asked the payment reciept of VAC2.....can u tell me why do they need it? They have anyway got the payment for my application and don't need any proof from me, right? i have anyway i sent it to them...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS- 15-Sep-2012 | ACS - 28-Sep-2012 | EOI - 14-Oct-2012 | Invitation - 3-Dec-2012 | Visa Apply - 31-Jan-2013 | PCC - 18-Mar-2013 | CO - 4-Apr-2013 | Medicals - 22-Apr-2013 | MOC -22-Apr-2013 | VAC2 - 22-Apr-2013 | waiting for Grant now.


----------



## mamtapatel (Nov 11, 2014)

hello,
i paid my VAC 2 before 4 weeks and still waiting to hear.
do not know why???? someone at the reception told me that it should be coming soon. just send an email requesting to know the status of the application after paying VAC2 on ....date. 
I did it but still no reply. 
i m not sure how this works....


----------



## ananth3010 (Mar 23, 2015)

mamtapatel said:


> hello,
> i paid my VAC 2 before 4 weeks and still waiting to hear.
> do not know why???? someone at the reception told me that it should be coming soon. just send an email requesting to know the status of the application after paying VAC2 on ....date.
> I did it but still no reply.
> i m not sure how this works....


Hi Mamatha

In how many days after VAC2 payment did you get your grant? I am in the same situation as you now so wanted to know the following:

1. Did you get a receipt from DIBP for the VAC2 payment that you made?
2. Did you get an acknowledgement letter post VAC2 payment from DIBP? Was this acknowledgement letter the same one you got when you submitted your application after paying the visa fees?
3. Did you upload the VAC2 payment receipt in your online application? 
4. Did you write to your case officer informing them about your payment and receipts?

Kindly also let me know in ho many days did you get the grant? Also share the steps you took from your side to expedite the process?


----------



## maroubra1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

If anyone has received VAC2 or 2nd installment from DIAC, could you please clarify that how it looks like? I am expecting to receive it for my wife ( because she has not IELTS) soon, but if it is issued on my name  then my employer will pay it but if only my wife`s name on it then I should pay from my pocket, if anyone has received it, could you please explain how it looks like?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

maroubra1982 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If anyone has received VAC2 or 2nd installment from DIAC, could you please clarify that how it looks like? I am expecting to receive it for my wife ( because she has not IELTS) soon, but if it is issued on my name  then my employer will pay it but if only my wife`s name on it then I should pay from my pocket, if anyone has received it, could you please explain how it looks like?


Hello Mate

They provide Tax Invoice showing your wife's name on the list to pay 4885 AUD. They send you two latter. One letter gives the information and deadline and second letter is Tax invoice. You can pay it in particular mentioned time frame,


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

varundev said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> They provide Tax Invoice showing your wife's name on the list to pay 4885 AUD. They send you two latter. One letter gives the information and deadline and second letter is Tax invoice. You can pay it in particular mentioned time frame,


Hi Varundev

I have just paid VAC2 Yesterday which already hit my CC, how long should I wait? Can I call them for update?

Thanks


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,
My CO has requested for either evidence of functional english for my wife or intention to pay VAC2. I replied with my intention to pay.
Can anyone share experience that when should I get the payment instruction from my CO?
Do I need to wait till 28 days as its mentioned?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

neerajaset71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My CO has requested for either evidence of functional english for my wife or intention to pay VAC2. I replied with my intention to pay.
> Can anyone share experience that when should I get the payment instruction from my CO?
> Do I need to wait till 28 days as its mentioned?


I hope you will get within a week or 10 days max.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

ILY said:


> I hope you will get within a week or 10 days max.


Thanks ILY for your reply. If I get it as you said, does it mean decision on my grant is finalized? and after payment, when can i expect grant?

most of the forum members are saying once CO is requesting something, then they are assessing after min 28 days to 35 days due to high number of cases. is it true.?


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

ILY said:


> I hope you will get within a week or 10 days max.


ILY, I can see that you are based in UAE also. is it? I am in Dubai.

I also noticed that you also have paid VAC2. When did you receive your vac2 pyment instruction with invoice after co requested it? kindly share your experience as you vac2 payment is almost a month after contact.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

neerajaset71 said:


> ILY, I can see that you are based in UAE also. is it? I am in Dubai.
> 
> I also noticed that you also have paid VAC2. When did you receive your vac2 pyment instruction with invoice after co requested it? kindly share your experience as you vac2 payment is almost a month after contact.


Yes m in Dubai.

I got VAC 2 invoice after 2 weeks of informing them. I paid within a day then I got visa in 14 days.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

ILY said:


> Yes m in Dubai.
> 
> I got VAC 2 invoice after 2 weeks of informing them. I paid within a day then I got visa in 14 days.


Ok..thats great..I hope they will do same quick process with my application too. Good to know we are here only. When are you planning to migrate..which Oz city?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

ILY said:


> Yes m in Dubai.
> 
> I got VAC 2 invoice after 2 weeks of informing them. I paid within a day then I got visa in 14 days.


Hello ILY
I am posting this for a Friend. He got invite on 23rd October. He wants to apply for 189 for himself, his wife and daughter. For his dependent wife he cant show functional english proof and willing to pay the VAC2 of $4885. now he wants to know what is the procedure for this VAC2 payment at the time of Visa lodgment.
Can you help me with the info please?


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

hi Guys,

I would like to share some info on VAC2.

My CO contacted me very first time (after 40 days of visa lodge) and asked me for functional english proof for my wife or pay vac2.
i replied immediately abt my intenstion to pay and requested for instructions.
within 24 hours CO sent me tax invoice with my wife's name written on it. at the bottom there was bill code and reference no. of postpaybill. I paid within an hour after receiving that email.

I checked manage payment section of my immi account and found one more invoice, similar but with different reference no. and that is for bpay. status was saying "awaiting payment"

guys u can pay either way. one by CO emailed invoice or one by in immi account. better is by email one coz there u dont have to pay surcharge on card payment, exact amount of 4885 will be deducted.
however if u choose to pay using immi account one, there is surcharge of 1.08% on 4885.

After paying on post[paybill.au site, i got online receipt. i uploaded that receipt under my wife's document section vac2 payment, receipt for (others(specifiy)) section. also i emailed same to my CO confirming my payment with same attached receipt.

My immi account showed awaiting payment of that invoice, but once my payment got cleared, i got acknowlodgement email from immi and status changed to paid with new invoice.

Same i confirmed from DIBP by calling them. Lady was so polite and her voice..my god..so sweet  She said all is received and just relax, your grant is on the way. 

now weekend started, so I am expecting grant by coming week. Hope you all guys who are going or made vac2, will get grant soon.

One more thing, if CO asked for VAC2, ur grant is finalized for 99.99%. cheers


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

after paying vac2, I am still waiting for my grant. any idea why there is delay in issuing grant, I have nothing pending


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

My 489 visa was granted 2 month ago, before this visa granted, I have paid vac2 for my wife. Now I got the invitation to apply 189 visa, do I need to pay vac2 again?


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


----------



## arnacaed (Nov 8, 2015)

*Mr.Hope*

Hi, anyone have an idea with how much long will it take for grant of visa?

On my case i have paid through immi the VAC2 on Oct.10 and have received the invoice/ receipt the same day. Now it is almost 30 days since the day of payment but no grant or whatsoever have received till today. I have already sent an e-mail to my CO saying its been paid but until now there were no reply. My immi account status on payment also shows it is already paid.

I am now frantic since i had read some members in these forum that they have already received their grant this past October.

My visa is 189 for 233211 civil engr.

Kindly share your view for similar case.

Thanks


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

arnacaed said:


> Hi, anyone have an idea with how much long will it take for grant of visa?
> 
> On my case i have paid through immi the VAC2 on Oct.10 and have received the invoice/ receipt the same day. Now it is almost 30 days since the day of payment but no grant or whatsoever have received till today. I have already sent an e-mail to my CO saying its been paid but until now there were no reply. My immi account status on payment also shows it is already paid.
> 
> ...


HI arnacaed
I have paid VAC 2 on 15/09/2015 and still waiting, you do not know how DIBP manage their application???:frusty:


----------



## BAM2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

neerajaset71 said:


> Just received email...It's a grant for me and my family.
> Thank all of you and wish you all a success grant soon


Hi,
Would you pls share the number u called dibp. My team is gsm Adelaide. I made vac2 payment on 2nd Nov, just want to ask them whether they rcvd the payment or not. Thanks.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Tushar_2015 said:


> My 489 visa was granted 2 month ago, before this visa granted, I have paid vac2 for my wife. Now I got the invitation to apply 189 visa, do I need to pay vac2 again?


Dear Tushar
You do not need to pay VAC 2, cause you already paid this value. My reference to this check the comments downside the table price of skill visas, I believe your category is 12d:

*12d For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English and who have not paid a second instalment of the visa application charge in relation to an application for a visa mentioned in Note 12c, the second instalment is: $4890. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil. 
*
hope this help


----------



## arnacaed (Nov 8, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> HI arnacaed
> I have paid VAC 2 on 15/09/2015 and still waiting, you do not know how DIBP manage their application???:frusty:


Hi hcelgoog,

It is sad to know that you are waiting much longer than i do. 

I have paid my VAC2 through Immi online on 10-Oct and it immediately shows paid in the payment status. The thing i am not sure is if the receipt still need to be uploaded to my application? 

Since i made the payment online I have presumed that their are automatically been notified since the payment were made directly in their online system.

Nevertheless, to make sure not to miss anything I did upload the receipt only yesterday 30 days after my payment.

Now i believe all requirements are being submitted so i hope my anxiety of waiting will end soon.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I know there is a guy on other forum, he has been waiting for about 2 years since paying vac2 and actually is still waiting for sc189 grant... Another family waotinh gor 2 months now...


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

arnacaed said:


> Hi hcelgoog,
> 
> It is sad to know that you are waiting much longer than i do.
> 
> ...


Dear arnacaed
Do one thing to be sure if they receive your money or not, in your ImmiAccount you will find (Manage your payment) click that button and it will show you all your bills paid till date.
I hope our grants will be around the corner, although I can not see any close corner :madgrin


----------



## hardikvpatel (Dec 16, 2015)

*Hardik*

Waiting for visa grant, as i read from forum, it will take one week time but still no updates. Can anyone suggest, how much time it will take??

and is there any chances for rejection, after vac2 generate?

Apply for 189 | 261313

ACS: 03-Jan-15
EOI: 11-Apr
Invitation: 03-Aug-2015
Application lodged: 03-Sep-2015
CO assigned: 13-Sep-2015 (asked for Form 80)
Form 80 Submitted: 15-Sep-2015
VAC2 invoice received: 07-Dec-2015
VAC2 paid: 07-Dec-2015
VAC2 payment cleared: 07-Dec-2015
Grant: Waiting


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Just to update, I got the visa 4 working days after payment of VAC2. Please check timelines in signature.

1. Paid via postbillpay.com.au
2. Uploaded receipt in immiaccount
3. Sent email to CO that payment is made


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

me waiting


----------



## hanuman.saini (Aug 27, 2016)

how much time it usually takes to receive VAC2 payment link, as it has been 25days after requesting the CO to send payment link and no update till date


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

hanuman.saini said:


> how much time it usually takes to receive VAC2 payment link, as it has been 25days after requesting the CO to send payment link and no update till date


Telling the case officer you want to pay won't make them send you the link - they will only send it when they are ready, which normally means after everything else is finalised.


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

All, 

I may sound funny, but could any of you let me know what is VAC2. I have launched my EOI and waiting for the invite and would like to know more about this process.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

saikishoreal said:


> All,
> 
> I may sound funny, but could any of you let me know what is VAC2. I have launched my EOI and waiting for the invite and would like to know more about this process.


For some visa classes, the Second Visa Application Charge (hence VAC2) may apply when a relevant family member on your application (normally, a partner) does not have functional English -see: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

_Evidence of Functional English must be provided for each applicant who is a member of the family unit and is 18 years or older at the time the application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.

If you will not be providing evidence that a member of the family unit applicant has Functional English, you should advise that you will pay the second instalment of the visa application charge. This charge will be requested when required by the processing office._


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

kaju said:


> For some visa classes, the Second Visa Application Charge (hence VAC2) may apply when a relevant family member on your application (normally, a partner) does not have functional English -see: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> _Evidence of Functional English must be provided for each applicant who is a member of the family unit and is 18 years or older at the time the application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided.
> 
> If you will not be providing evidence that a member of the family unit applicant has Functional English, you should advise that you will pay the second instalment of the visa application charge. This charge will be requested when required by the processing office._


Thanks for the detailed explanation. To prove my spouse's functional English language capabilities, providing her provisional degree certificate is enough or should I ask her to get a letter from her educational institution. Also, the letter require any notary?


----------



## CCIE28 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi, 
I have paid the VAC2 on the 19th of June. I paid it thru postbillpay and uploaded the receipt to immiAccount.
Still waiting for the grant. Mind you that I applied for the visa on June 11 2016!!! I'm almost closing 13 months form the time of the application. Hopefully I won't have to wait much longer cuz I can't stand it anymore :-(


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CCIE28 said:


> Hi,
> I have paid the VAC2 on the 19th of June. I paid it thru postbillpay and uploaded the receipt to immiAccount.
> Still waiting for the grant. Mind you that I applied for the visa on June 11 2016!!! I'm almost closing 13 months form the time of the application. Hopefully I won't have to wait much longer cuz I can't stand it anymore :-(


I think you will get the grant soon
It must be delayed due to the end of the financial year and the quota for the year must be over

It's just a few days wait now

Cheers


----------



## sobhan (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi, i lodged for visa 489 qld and paid vacw in 25/05/2017 but it is for 46 days waiting, how long last to grant visa? Thank you


----------



## sobhan (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi, i lodged for visa 489 qld in 03/11/2016 and i paid vac2 in 25/05/2017 but it is for 46 days waiting since vac2 payment, how long last to grant visa? thank you


----------



## muneerasoomro (Apr 1, 2017)

sobhan said:


> Hi, i lodged for visa 489 qld in 03/11/2016 and i paid vac2 in 25/05/2017 but it is for 46 days waiting since vac2 payment, how long last to grant visa? thank you[/QUOTE
> Here is the same case I also have paid vac2 on 12th may 17, but still waiting for visa grant, my visa is 489 for NSW. hope for best and prepare for worst.


----------



## ashraimi (Aug 28, 2017)

Visa 189 Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
VAC2 payment: 12 July 2017
Grant: Still Waiting after 46 days


----------



## muneerasoomro (Apr 1, 2017)

muneerasoomro said:


> sobhan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i lodged for visa 489 qld in 03/11/2016 and i paid vac2 in 25/05/2017 but it is for 46 days waiting since vac2 payment, how long last to grant visa? thank you[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

kaju said:


> Telling the case officer you want to pay won't make them send you the link - they will only send it when they are ready, which normally means after everything else is finalised.


i was asked for University Degree of my wife to complement the Functional English Letter, the attachment CO sent had below mentioned statement.

"You are required to provide evidence of functional English or pay the second instalment of the visa application charge (second VAC). If you have decided to pay the second VAC, send an email to [email protected] and you will be provided with further information about when to make this payment."

Does this mean that my application has been finalized on all other accounts and only this Functional English issue is pending?
BTW I did share the University Detailed Marks Sheet and other relevant docs to satisfy the CO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> i was asked for University Degree of my wife to complement the Functional English Letter, the attachment CO sent had below mentioned statement.
> 
> "You are required to provide evidence of functional English or pay the second instalment of the visa application charge (second VAC). If you have decided to pay the second VAC, send an email to [email protected] and you will be provided with further information about when to make this payment."
> 
> ...


The request for evidence of spouse functional English is a routine question, if the CO is unable to open the documents submitted by you for the same.

So you should upload another set of the documents and also send the same by attaching it to the email to the CO

It's not possible to predict at what stage your application is, based on this information 

Cheers


----------



## MelodyVan (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi all, 

I would like to ask normally when CO will send out the link when to pay 2nd vac after we informed them? CO requested evidence functional English or pay 2nd vac on 4/8 which I replied on the sane day but since then I didn't receive any email.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

CO contacted me on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.

What is next ? when should I get response from CO now ?

Regards.


----------



## MelodyVan (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> CO contacted me on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.
> 
> What is next ? when should I get response from CO now ?
> 
> Regards.


Really have no idea when u will get response from them. I'm still waiting for my grant and I paid 2 months ago. Hopefully will get it by this month.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

MelodyVan said:


> Really have no idea when u will get response from them. I'm still waiting for my grant and I paid 2 months ago. Hopefully will get it by this month.


Have you paid VAC2 too ?

Regards.


----------



## MelodyVan (Aug 11, 2017)

Oracle.2015 said:


> Have you paid VAC2 too ?
> 
> Regards.


Yes I did. I paid on 27/10


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

MelodyVan said:


> Yes I did. I paid on 27/10


What ? you did pay in October 27... and still waiting for grant.


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

MelodyVan said:


> Yes I did. I paid on 27/10


Have you contacted CO ??


----------

